# Chicagoland Raceway - Saturday Night Racing



## MG Brown (May 17, 2006)

Chicagoland Raceway
300 S. Washington
Suite F
LaGrange IL, 60525
(630)484-8574

*Saturday Night Racing Schedule*
(unless otherwise posted)










5:00 PM Vintage F1 

(20 mins after F1) USRA LMP / Sealed Motors










(20 mins after LMP) Vintage Sports/Closed Wheel


----------

